# Inflatable pontoon?



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

Does anyone have experience with using an inflatable pontoon like the classic xl? I am thinking about getting one to use in the neighborhood lake. No truck so this is one of the few options.


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

Any gators in the lake?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I have has a few inflatable boats in my life, the past was $900 one.

They all went pop.

Never again will I own one.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

I had a inflatable pontoon a few years ago it was a total PITA.


----------



## stuckinthetrees (Dec 23, 2011)

No gators what's a pita?


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Pain in the azz


----------

